# Servsafe



## sandokuiscool (Aug 30, 2013)

This is my first semester at  a culinary arts school to become a chef once I have passed all my courses in culinary arts and  have a plan to return to it for the  Associates Program  after having  completed a few certificate programs.. 

Anyway, does anyone have any tips to studying for  Servsafe? I have to take it   to pass   the  Meat Processing class on the 16th because   I cannot do any  of the kitchen stuff without  passing it.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Open the book.


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

OMG!  Great response!  Why don't you have a class in Servsafe?


----------



## kslim (Oct 23, 2013)

in culinary school we took an actual food safety class to help us prepare for servsafe. i dont know if thats what your in now, or if they dont offer it. but i do know they offer food safety classes through online, and even in certain areas you can go and actually take the class to prepare you. 

Servsafe was a pain in the ass to take, for me personally. im horrible at standardized testing so i knew i wasnt going to do great on it. but i did pass the first time trying. its long and a lot to take in, but as long as you prepare and study you should be fine.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I just renewed my servsafe manager certification a couple weeks ago, and passed with a pretty high score. It's not a difficult test to take if you study a little, since most of it is common sense food safety. You definitely have to know all your temps. Not just for food, but also sink temps. You also have to learn about food-borne illnesses such as shigella, norovirus, hep-A, etc. and the symptoms that accompany them so you're able to identify possible risks. You need to learn which illnesses restrict and which exclude employees from the establishment. Things like that.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

GET THE SERVESAFE MANUAL. STUDY  IT, THEN TAKE THE TEST. tHERE IS AN ADVANCED TEST AND A BEGINNERS TEST.


----------



## seabeecook (Aug 23, 2008)

I can't really add to what's already been said ... open the book and study. Figuring you're going to work in the field for the next 40 years, you must become familiar with ServSafe (or one of the other competing courses) and its principles. In California, you need to retest every five years for the manager level certificate or every three years for the food handler's certificate.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

SeabeeCook said:


> I can't really add to what's already been said ... open the book and study. Figuring you're going to work in the field for the next 40 years, you must become familiar with ServSafe (or one of the other competing courses) and its principles. In California, you need to retest every five years for the manager level certificate or every three years for the food handler's certificate.


Same here, every 5 years. Which made me wonder how many cooks and chefs actually re-certify.

btw this is the book I studied. extremely comprehensive.


----------

